# Website



## nikki52405 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am looking for a web site that I can use to post pictures from local sporting events.  Is there any place like this or do I need to just have my own website.  Thank you for everyones input.


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 16, 2009)

nikki52405 said:


> I am looking for a web site that I can use to post pictures from local sporting events. Is there any place like this or do I need to just have my own website. Thank you for everyones input.


 
google will turn up about 15000 options.

Many are happy with smugmug, mpix, zenfolio and others...


----------



## christm (Jan 16, 2009)

Flickr ? I run my own but to start I reccomend flickr. 

Mine - Welcome to Temple Murray Photography


----------

